# Newest Crow caller



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 16, 2015)

http://i39.Rule #2/albums/e182/ace250semo/IMG_7973_zpswnq1ukrf.jpg
Here is a crow caller I made today. Made from River Bank Driftwood Osage and African Blackwood with some Italian Briar I got from Darrell Gibson in the center, the inserts are made from African Plum with some curling figure I also got from Darrell. The pieces are tenon-ed together instead of butt jointed.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Apr 16, 2015)

Wow what a beauty!


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 17, 2015)

Gorgeous! Chuck


----------

